# Blue box with stinger



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Dis it? :whistling2:


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

Heh, that is pretty funny too. But no, it was a square box, not sure what was hooked into it, but it looked like someone had pulled out the plug or switch and took a pic with a phone camera. It was kinda fuzzy, but showed a ground wire screwed to the back of the box with a sheetrock screw. 

I'm pretty sure it was on here, as I don't browse any other electrical sites, but I could be mistaken. Maybe the memory isn't working very well tonight.

I went back about a year, so I might not have even seen it in this section.

Thanks for the time and effort though. 

Edit: I browsed that thread some more and found a post by JoeKP talking about that picture, seems he was the one who took it but he couldn't locate it. Maybe I saw it when he first posted it or something.

Thanks again 480sparky.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I think those are required in Canada?


----------

